

Why I care about Accessibility - zdw
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/why-i-care-about-accessibility/

======
mkozlows
That kind of "it works better for everyone" stuff is a nice bonus, sure. If
you use proper labels for your radio buttons, they get a bigger click target;
if you make your app keyboardable, it's better for power users; if you follow
WCAG color contrast guidelines, it'll be more readable in any lighting
condition; if you write good alt tags, your content will be more searchable;
if you use clean semantic markup, it's more maintainable and evolvable over
time.

But that only goes so far. There's no reason at all to make sure that your
accordion widget properly sets its aria-expanded attribute except for people
using assistive technology like a screen reader. There's no reason to put
role=checkbox on your flashy custom selection widget except for AT users.
There's no reason to use aria-describedby to tie an error message to a form
field except for AT users. And so on.

At the end of the day, for better or worse, it really does come down to caring
about all your users.

